# My First Soil Testing Results



## Remkid870 (Mar 30, 2019)

Good Morning,

I just received my soul test results from Waypoint. This is my first time doing this, so I'd like others to weigh in. My lawn is less than 2 years old with portions being less than a year. I plan to overseed this fall to thicken it up overall. Given the results and recommendations, what do you guys think? Quite a bit to digest on my end.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Overall, those are pretty decent results. Preferable that potassium for your CEC read >110 ppm, although I'd suggest around 200 ppm or close to 5% of base saturation. With phosphorous anything over 30 ppm should be sufficient, however I'd suggest levels between 50-60 ppm. I'm not going to give the quantities of addition needed to meet those targets as to not tempt you. Best to slowly raise them over a couple of years. Suggest you follow Waypoint's recommendations. Those recommended amounts should more than meet the current needs of the turf and include an additional quantity that will build up reserves and eventually hit the target levels.
As far as the micros, I suggest no current action, but keep an eye on their movement in subsequent tests. If any fall into the very low range in the future, you will want to consider amending.
Anything in particular you are having trouble digesting, just ask and I/we will do our best to clarify.


----------



## Remkid870 (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks for the info. With fall overseeding, does that change anything in terms of recommendations? Do I not put down nitrogen in fall?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'd use a 10-10-10 fertilizer. 1/2 lb of N rate at overseed and then another 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'd use a 10-10-10 fertilizer. 1/2 lb of N rate at overseed and then another 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## Remkid870 (Mar 30, 2019)

In terms of the lime recommendation on the second sample, which is back section of lawn. Does timing of this matter ?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Is the overseed a regular maintenance overseed, or are there major areas of thin or absent grass? I'm not a proponent of large additions of ammendments at or just prior to seeding. Changing the pH/liming can create nutrient availability issues at the surface layer of the soil and that's where the seed roots. At 6.1 pH I just don't see the need to create any possible issues. Lime can also create N loss with ammonium fertilizers. The loss isn't wholesale, but it can be 30-40%. More a waste of money thing than harmful to the soil or turf. Consequently, whenhen liming and fertilizing, it's recommended to fertilize and to wait a week or two to lime.


----------



## Remkid870 (Mar 30, 2019)

The area requiring lime is a very thin area so much more than just a maintenance overseed. Sounds like I just forego the liming at this time.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

:thumbup: Maybe late next spring after a couple of mowings.


----------



## Remkid870 (Mar 30, 2019)

Ah one more question- do I use 10-10-10 on both sections of lawn even though results are a little different?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You don't need the phosphorous in the front, but I'd still use the 10-10-10 as a "starter" for the overseed and as you'll only be using a total of 1#/M of P2O5 (two applications at the 1/2#/M N rate) this Fall, at most, you'll only be adding about 9 ppm to your phosphorous levels. Personally, at least in the areas of new growth, I'd use it again in the Spring (once, at the half pound of N/M rate) After which, Switch to just potassium and N for the front (starting with the winterizer unless you subscribe to the K and snow mold club) until your next soil test (either 15-0-15, if you can find it, or SOP and an N of your choice.) In the back you can use the 10-10-10 for the next two feedings (winterizer and the first feedings of next year) until you've applied 2# of P2O5 or reached a total of 2# of N. Then switch to just N and K using the 15-0-15 or N and SOP. Hopefully I haven't confused you.


----------



## Remkid870 (Mar 30, 2019)

Very helpful. Thank you very much, Ridgerunner.


----------



## Remkid870 (Mar 30, 2019)

My brother in law recommended ammonium sulfate as fertilizer. How's this compare to urea based?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ammonium sulfate is 21-0-0. It is a good fast fertilizer. Urea is 46-0-0. So while the price of a 50lb is about the same, you get twice as much nitrogen from urea than AS.

Tl;Dr; you can use AS, but urea is cheaper than AS.


----------

